# [Wet Thumb Forum]-what is wrong with my amano shrimps



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

in the last two months i keep loosing 4-5 a week. what is wrong? no other fish r dead and i dont have any predators .... the temp is 31-32c, kh 4-5 , ph6.5-6.8 and 24hrs a day of co2. 
ive noticed a small red/orange dot in their head after they die- like blood under the exoskeleton. no amonia - 30ppm nitrate


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

in the last two months i keep loosing 4-5 a week. what is wrong? no other fish r dead and i dont have any predators .... the temp is 31-32c, kh 4-5 , ph6.5-6.8 and 24hrs a day of co2. 
ive noticed a small red/orange dot in their head after they die- like blood under the exoskeleton. no amonia - 30ppm nitrate


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Do you add iodine?

Are you sure what you are finding is not a shell from molting?


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

no iodine
its not the shell im sure
in another tank i even get babies from the shrimps under the same conditions but the temp. (26 vs.31c)


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

perhaps copper? did you use any medication or overdose on ferts? water changes can't hurt.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

one more thing, how did you get them to breed?


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

i do overdose sometimes - but i do it in all of my tanks. do u think the low mg. and calcium could hurt them? i never dose mg. and calcium as i have enough in my tap water for the plants but in time all the mg and calcium dissapeares by the plants


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

sorryalgea grower, i did nothing to breed them and in the last few months i keep seeing one or two newborns every week or so. my tank parameters are in the other thread


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

that is very very possible...they need calcium and mg for their shells. does your other tank have enough ca and mg? you can just compare your two tanks. But yes, that is very possible.


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by AQUAMAD:
> the temp is 31-32c


Do you mean degrees Celsius? If so, then this could be the problem. I fortunately didnt have an experience like that, but one my friend could see his amano shrimps dying exactly because of so high temperature of water in summer.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Aquamad... Try some iodine and see if that helps, they are most likely dieing after they molt because this is the most crucial time for survival.

Algae Grower... My Amanos breed all the time, there is always one female carrying eggs, but the young do not survive because they need salt added to survive.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

trenac, 

can you just add morton un-iodized salt to get the fry to survive???


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Try this site it will help with breeding Amanos... http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

iodine in my planted tank? i dont think so. and the temp of 30-31 never was a prob. in my other tanks i have same temp and nothing is wrong with them. this tank has very soft water' i started to add some calcium and mg.... ill let u know. 
btw - i just got a new 10g tank and want to try to breed them. any special tips? i read everything about them' but want tips from someone who actualy did it .... i got red sea sald and kent iodine to start...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Aquamad...A lot f people use iodine in their planted tanks to help with the shrimp molting. You use very minute amounts so it does not harm the plants.


----------

